# Installing lathe cooling pump



## celsoari (Jun 16, 2020)

installing lathe cooling pump:






Greetings from Brazil


----------



## brino (Jun 16, 2020)

I don't think my TIG welds would pass a test with liquids!

Well done!
-brino


----------

